# Coop spots available



## Polebender (Oct 2, 2007)

Chicken transport device spots to be correct. I have a load of 22 coops ready to be deployed by Rastaman when the weather allows. Going to sink them 20-25 miles out of pensacola. I have 5 spots already sold Looking to sell the other 6 spots. Anyone interested, going to charge 300 per spot and you and I will share the numbers. I said you and I only!! I have 11 other coop spots already out there so rest assured I won't be overfishing these spots at all. Let me know if anyone is interested.


----------



## Polebender (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks Sniper, ever think that there might actually be people who don't want to spend hours welding and making and deploying their own reefs and might just rather spend a few hundred to have the spot with no work or time involved? How many hours would it take you to cut and weld a reef out of scrap iron that is the same as 2 chicken coops. Maybe 10 hours (i'm guessing) depending on your skill level, so multiply that by what say 15 bucks an hour now you got 150 in labor still got to permit and deploy. Momma always told me if I didn't have something good to say then keep my mouth shut!anyone else.... Bueller.... Bueller??


----------



## pound4pound (Oct 11, 2007)

Sniper, 

Its the same barge. RFRA leases it from time to time when they have some members reefs to deploy.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Material cost for a two chicken transport coopreef site,$150.00. Work involved, not much.:clap

Material cost for a home-made 600# reef, (steel value) $60.00. Work involved, at least 1/2 day. :banghead

Catching a nice fish off something you designed and built..... priceless!:letsdrink

Sea-r-cy


----------



## Rastaman (Oct 5, 2007)

Obviously I have an interest in this discussion so I am biased but let me provide soem feedback to snipers comments:

1. these coups are 9ft long 4.5 ft high and 4 ft wide. They weigh about 500 lbs and are made of steel. There are not many people who can safely transport, load and deploy one of these. Not to mention the steel (and the rusty rebar used at the RFRA) is hell on the gelcoat. 

2. the barge can haul 26 of these in a single load so the part about "hauling as many as the barge" is really not accurate. If you add the fuel and hassel for 26 trips plus the time and wear on your boat it would cost way more than the using the barge. On tuesday I fueled after fishing and put 50 gallons in my boat for $200. With the price of fuel going up, it is worth the money to know you have a productive private spot. 

3. There is understandably a concern about the privacy of the numbers. We have put procedures and technology in place to secure the numbers as much as possible. Ultimately it comes down to trust and reliance on the fact that we are doing this primarily to assist the fishing community and RFRA and provide this resource. Stealing numbers does not further this goal. Plus, we own a barge. There is no need to steal numbers when we can build 26 spots in a day.

4. The price of a two coup spot is 450, with a discount for multiple spots. This is approximately the cost of the coup, transportation, fuel, crew and insurance. The math only works if the barge takes a full load. In short, there is no profit, ecspecially if you consider the odd mechanical issue. Again, this venture is to benefit the fishing community and provide a resource. Given this purpose, it is difficult to understand criticism of the concept.

5. Finally, I have fished here for 25 years and have hundreds of spots (at least I did before Ivan!!) These coups make great reefs. On tuesday I fished some that were put out in December and pulled nice snapper off of them. They also produce good triggerfish.

I hope this answers some of your concerns.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *pound4pound (4/16/2008)*Sniper,
> 
> Its the same barge. RFRA leases it from time to time when they have some members reefs to deploy.




We also have the baby barge. I think tha't s one he was referring to.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

I should have never posted on this topic. Sorry for any problems I caused. Especialy to 'Polebender' Couple fo beers and well. you know. ANyway. I am sorry for it all. I wish I never posted at all on here. Sorry.


----------



## renhoek0 (Jul 9, 2008)

Pole, Do you have a picture of one of the coops?


----------



## RUSTY (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Polebender (4/15/2008)*Chicken transport device spots to be correct. I have a load of 22 coops ready to be deployed by Rastaman when the weather allows. Going to sink them 20-25 miles out of pensacola. I have 5 spots already sold Looking to sell the other 6 spots. Anyone interested, going to charge 300 per spot and you and I will share the numbers. I said you and I only!! I have 11 other coop spots already out there so rest assured I won't be overfishing these spots at all. Let me know if anyone is interested.[/quote
> 
> Does the price include deployment?


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

How many of these spots do you still have available. We are very interested in them, but obviously concerned on privacy of numbers. At $300 we would be interested in 2 or 3 minimum. Thanks for any help, and hope yo have a few still available!!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Polebender (4/15/2008)*Chicken transport device spots to be correct. I have a load of 22 coops ready to be deployed by Rastaman when the weather allows. Going to sink them 20-25 miles out of pensacola. I have 5 spots already sold Looking to sell the other 6 spots. Anyone interested, going to charge 300 per spot and you and I will share the numbers. I said you and I only!! I have 11 other coop spots already out there so rest assured I won't be overfishing these spots at all. Let me know if anyone is interested.


I didnt see what was written earlier by sniper, but after spearfishing all weekend with him, and cleaning fish all day with him (5 hours worth), and drinking a "few" beers with him before he left about an hour ago, this post and conversatiopn came up.

Here is what I would like to say. I KNOW chicken coop0s rock ass. And I know 300 for one or 450 for 2, deployed, is a sweet deal.

My personal opinion, which doesnt count for much, and I am a member of the RFRA, is that I would be willing to pay alittle more, to see the number, and tracking, erased from the ggps after deployment.

Now I am not saying you guys are number thiefs. Please dont take this as an insult, or an accusation.

But it was said that you wouldnt fish them too hard since you have others.

I persoanlly have not taken the time to build a reef, even though being a merber for almost a year, so I think this is a sweet idea.

But you have to remeber, that some of us were aluminum foil on our heads so the CIA cant reads our brain waves, ansd we are a little paranoid. 

If you DIDNT keep the numbers, would there maybe be a price you had in mind? Some of us are selfish, and want it all to ourselves, and dont want to trust anyone else with it.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Clay-Doh,

Thats similar to the conversation we had. What keeps someone from selling the SAME numbers multiple times. Once again, not questioning anyones moral fiber. Just a thought. You sink one reef sell the numbers 30 times at 300 a time. Next year your building all your PRIVATE spots for free. Not that anyone on here would do anything like that. But it does cross the minds of soomeone wanting to purchase reefs.


----------



## pogypumper (Mar 24, 2008)

> *Clay-Doh (7/21/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Polebender (4/15/2008)*Chicken transport device spots to be correct. I have a load of 22 coops ready to be deployed by Rastaman when the weather allows. Going to sink them 20-25 miles out of pensacola. I have 5 spots already sold Looking to sell the other 6 spots. Anyone interested, going to charge 300 per spot and you and I will share the numbers. I said you and I only!! I have 11 other coop spots already out there so rest assured I won't be overfishing these spots at all. Let me know if anyone is interested.
> ...


I would agree. Sounds like a sweet deal and I am interested. But the term "I won't be overfishing these spots at all" doesn't give me the warm and fuzzies.Small spots that are private can produce awesome fish but have to be managed carefully due to their size. Thats hard to do when you don't know who's been fishing it and how often.


----------



## Polebender (Oct 2, 2007)

Ok guys sorry for not chiming in earlier but have not looked at this post in a while. Put out another load of reefs last friday thought you might like to see some pics. If anyone is interested pm me and we can discuss details. I still have several spots left either shared spots or totally private if thats what you want. I am just trying to re coop (no pun intended) some of my money from this venture. As far as the whole trust thing I hear ya loud and clear, so if you are not a trusting type then don't do it sink your own reefs, problem solved right? I am a trusting person maybe to the fault, so I have to trust the person I "share" a spot with not to give the numbers to all his buddies, brothers, etc right? it is a two way street. This is kinda like selling a used car, if you don't thinkI'm telling you the whole deal or think I've got something to hide about what I'm selling then walk away from the deal. Only in this case I have to trust you too, and let me say I will meet whoever in person and may ask around about you on here or otherwise and if I don't trust you to be strait up then I'll look for someone else to do this with. Fair?That is why I would rather sell a spot totally private. I would much rather have say 6 spots sold and money back in my pocket and only have 17 private reefs to myself. I mean think about it do I really need all these damn spots to catch 2 snapper per person. I have bottom fished a grand total of 4 times this snapper season. I just went into this venture to get some private spots put outand the barge costs the same whether it is half loaded or fully loaded so now I have more spots than I need. What would you do if you were me? Oh and the spots are to the SW not 25-30 miles out either. In range of most boats. Shared spots =$300 private spot =$550


----------



## Rastaman (Oct 5, 2007)

Eric, 

Two very good pictures of our boat! That first one looks like the set that got hung up going over. Thanks for doing business with us and helping to keep the barge moving.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

PoleBender,

We would like to buy two shared spots from you. How many people share them? Us and you? Please contact me when you get a chance and we can discuss specifics,

thank you for the oppurtunity to get in on some great spots!!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey polebender! I again dont want you to think I was putting you, or your venture down. Just sayin, to me, it would be worth the extra $250 to have it all to myself, and that is what I was lookin to see, if there was a price for that. Cuz I knew many a people were thinkin the same thing in there head.

Thanx for offerin up the price for that!

Last question...since you offered the second coop at half price with the "shared" pricing...got a price in mind to make it more worth while on the second coop if it was completely private?

Good luck guys!


----------



## Polebender (Oct 2, 2007)

Clay not exactly sure I follow? each spot is already sunk and each spot has 2 coops that are chained together. If you or anyone else wanted a 2 coop spot (which is what they all are) it would be $550 and its yours, I delete the number from my machine and never fish the thing or sell the spot to any one else. If you don't want to pony up $550 and would like to have access to a spot then it is $300 and I keep the numbers in my machine to fish whenever i want just like you. The shared spots will only be shared between me and one buyer. No guarantee that the spot will not be found by other fisherman or that it will not be destroyed or moved in a hurricane etc... Thats just the gamble we take. Hope that clears up your question man  Personally I would rather sell the spot for $550 that way I dont have to worry if the buyer is giving the numbers to his buddies etc... Hel whoever wants a spot for 4550 can do whatever they want, publish the numbers in the PNJ for all I care. Obviously I wont sell all the spots at $550 cause then what have i gained outta this whole deal? So i would like to sell maybe 4 or 5 spots totally private at $550 or 8-9 spots at $300 thatare share.


----------



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

Any chance you can place some to the east? If they werewithin 25 miles from the Destin pass and in state waters, I might be interested in a few spots.

Harry


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh I follow ya Polebender, I thought they were ready to be deployed, I didnt know they were already down.

Hell, that means, depending on how long they have been down, there already got some good fish on em probably!

Again...good luck man!

One weekend Im gonn actually go up to the RFRA, and burn my eyballs again weldin somethin upwith an auto darkening helmet that I didnt know you had to turn on first!!!:doh


----------



## Polebender (Oct 2, 2007)

Harry,

I hear ya man, thing is it is a major pain in the ass to get coops permitted for florida (escambia county at least). You have to remove the shelves that requires cutting the support bars, pressure wash them, permit them which is twice as much as alabama, then once you sink them you have to turn in the exact numbers to Mr. Turpin. He dives them to make sure they are where you say they are (read this as someone has the numbers besides me). That is why i sunk them in alabama, its much easier and more user friendly to put reefs out there. Go figure why they have such great snapper fishing out of orange beach, there was actually an article in Fl Sportsman magazine a while back basically saying that Florida needed to follow alabamas lead on reef deployments.


----------



## Polebender (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone else???


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> then once you sink them you have to turn in the exact numbers to Mr. Turpin. He dives them to make sure they are where you say they are (read this as someone has the numbers besides me).




And to think a year ago when I was permitting reefs and I quote. "Oh I don't want your numbers Bobby".



Advance forward 1yr. Now he wants them.:Flipbird


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

So what happens if he goes out to look for them and cant find them?


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

What do ya' all do with the chickens??


----------



## jman (Oct 5, 2007)

Any chance you could drop some within about 15 miles of the pensacola pass?


----------



## NEPTNOON (May 28, 2008)

Ifyou ever need a diver for deployment or to move exisiting coops Im availible


----------

